# rubs for cheeses?



## doughboysigep (Apr 9, 2019)

I just saw that someone puts a rub on cheese before smoking.  Never thought of it, but looked pretty good.  Anyone ever try this?  What rubs are best (sweet, hot, sweet/heat, savory, etc.???).  Might give it a try at next smoke.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2019)

Can't say I've ever tried it or seen it attempted. Give it a shot and let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## big t bbq (Apr 9, 2019)

I have coated mozzarella with rosemary & thyme before smoking, my family and friends loved it on pizza.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2019)

I've wondered about that as well. Not rubs. But cracked pepper, Franks buffalo spice or something along those lines


----------



## hawgrider (Apr 9, 2019)

Dill is nice on some cheese!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2019)

I forgot about Dill. I buy Havarti dill cheese when I see it. I might be on a quest. I never had that cheese smoked.


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 9, 2019)

Have never tried it.  Not sure I want to so far until I find out some more about doing it.


----------



## doughboysigep (Apr 11, 2019)

will try a few thing on the next batch and let ya'll know how it turns out
maybe some dill, a sweet rub, somethin' spicy, and whatever else I can think of


----------

